# How do celebrities keep there hair healthy and shiny looking?



## charish (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey i was just wondering after all of the heat style and hair color celebrities do to there hair, how it always looks so healthy. Like jessica simpson, anyone know what the stylists use?


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 13, 2006)

Good Question. If I knew, mine would look great all the time!


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 13, 2006)

well i asked my hairdresser the same thing and she told me most of them have extensions or clip on hair pieces


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 13, 2006)

Money! they can afford the best of everything.. stylists, colourists and best products!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 13, 2006)

I know Jessica Simpson &amp; Britney Spears both use extensions. Aside from that, I'm sure it's lots of money that goes into looking that good! I've seen "The Fabulous Life" on VH1, and celebrities spend MONEY! LOL!


----------



## charish (Oct 13, 2006)

it's so unfair.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 13, 2006)

My first thought was also "MONEY".


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 13, 2006)

same here, im sure i can look perfect always if i had the money.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 13, 2006)

probably lots of silicones, gloss treatments, deep conditioners, protein treatments...etc. they can afford the best products &amp; stylists....


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## Anna (Oct 14, 2006)

i wish i knew...but my hairs lookin way amazing since i got my t3 blow dryer and my cricket brush


----------



## chocobon (Oct 14, 2006)

Money Money Money


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, I'm sure if we had Ken Paves on call at all times, we'd look pretty good too! lol A lot of it is extensions... they also tend to go with a lot of shine sprays and smoothing serums.


----------



## Sirithlonn (Oct 14, 2006)

Shine sprays all the way.

I bought some "Got2B Dazzling" yesterday, its a shine spray and it works, but doesn't last too long. :|


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 14, 2006)

Paul Mitchell's Gloss drops &amp; shine serums work pretty well


----------



## charish (Oct 14, 2006)

hm, ok thanks i'll have to try that.


----------



## CassBH (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paul Mitchell's Gloss drops &amp; shine serums work pretty well



Isn't it really bad for your hair, though, use these drops on a regualr basis? Is there any "shine product" that is actually GOOD for your hair????????
I would LOVE to find it, if so





Cass

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wish i knew...but my hairs lookin way amazing since i got my t3 blow dryer and my cricket brush I have the T3, too, and I really like it. But what does your cricker brush look like? Curious, as I have not heard of one before.


----------



## Angie2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea, I used to be all bent outta shape that Jessica Simpson could bleach all of that long hair and it looked so danged healthy/shiney/beautiful all the time...then I found out she has short hair and the rest is extensions.


----------



## charish (Oct 16, 2006)

i know, her hair is pretty short, but cute. i think she looks good in both long and short. not everyone is that lucky. i think some people look good with long and some look better w/short. must be nice to be able to have long hair whenever you want and it look good.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't forget, many times you are looking at a weave, which really saves their hair.


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to say Jessica Simpson usually has extensions or whatever in.


----------



## hitomispouken (Oct 16, 2006)

Money and also extentions! Shakira has extensions Britney also


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 17, 2006)

I need some shine spray..


----------



## mrom (Oct 17, 2006)

have you tried olive oil? rub through your (dry?)hair, wrap in saran wrap and blow dry on low to heat it up so it absorbs. i heard this is good-and cheap!!!


----------



## reginaalear (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw Jessica Simpsons hairdresser on HSN and he was selling the hair pieces that he uses on Jessica. He had some that made the hair longer and he had some where you could hide your own long hair and go with a Short style. They didn't cost much, and had several colors and styles to choose from. Some were wavy, some curly...etc. I thought about ordering one, but didn't now I wish I had. ~Regina


----------



## Chipidy (Oct 19, 2006)

I asked my stylist, and he said extensions and lots of product, product and more product.


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Angie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea, I used to be all bent outta shape that Jessica Simpson could bleach all of that long hair and it looked so danged healthy/shiney/beautiful all the time...then I found out she has short hair and the rest is extensions. Thanks I feel better now. The extensions are probably from virgin hair that is very healthiy. Like many have said it's money, money, money.


----------



## LisaBoliaris (Oct 20, 2006)

They are millionaires! that's all there is too it..


----------



## neurotoxicity (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, most have human hair extensions or weaves.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 23, 2006)

Money for the best weaves and hair stylists.


----------



## I_sparkle (Oct 23, 2006)

*MoNeY$$


----------



## evette (Oct 23, 2006)

Have any of you hear of the "Wen" products. It's sooooo wonderful. No more stipping your hair with all that lather. Try googling chaz dean or go to chazdean.com

He's also a hairstylist to the celebs!


----------



## redspiralz (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah I know Jlo has extensions, she has really short hair allt he time and whenever its long its usually fake, Halle Berry has extensions (duh) her hair is only up to her shoulders and if you read this months elle, theres an article about hair that pretty much says everyone ion hollyowood wears extensions of hair peices or wigs....


----------



## miss_belle (Nov 2, 2006)

a good blow dry everyday


----------



## Barbette (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I'm sure if we had Ken Paves on call at all times, we'd look pretty good too! lol A lot of it is extensions... they also tend to go with a lot of shine sprays and smoothing serums. If going by the picture underneith your name, I'd say you're looking "pretty damn good" already! Wow, your hair is amazing


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *effex0r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, most have human hair extensions or weaves. in my day they called them wigs LOL


----------



## tamtam777 (Nov 5, 2006)

I saw an interview with Beyonce where she said the Clairol Jazzing #10 (A clear gloss) works miracles on hair with laclustre shine. Anyone try it? I have been scouring eBay for it since I cant get it here, then i saw this thread, woohoo!


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif have you tried olive oil? rub through your (dry?)hair, wrap in saran wrap and blow dry on low to heat it up so it absorbs. i heard this is good-and cheap!!! Ditto, I used Tsubaki oil a lot to get the glossy look.


----------



## ForeverPink (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, they deffo wear extensions.

Ive just bought the Jessica Simpson hair extentions, I have bought from this site too before and their products are brilliant quality.

Check out the website guys

Wigs, hair extensions, hair pieces, human hair wigs, synthetic hairpieces from Hothair

They do ship abroad


----------



## Noir Sakura (Dec 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If having MONEY will make your hair look so healthy, what name brands are celebrities are using for their hair? I read a lot of hair magazine's where they interview celebs and their hair, and the hair products they use run the gamut. I've heard of people using Pantene and some using Paul Mitchell. Put products don't make the hair look great. It's the skills of the stylist.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Dec 11, 2006)

I know Ashlee Simpson's hair can't be healthy after going really dark and then deciding to go light blond.

I think it depends on what the celebrity does to their hair and how well they and theit stylist protects their hair.

Some celebs really have healthy hair and some are just good at faking it.


----------



## cRySiEebAbESz (Dec 12, 2006)

Money Money Moneyyy!


----------



## LVA (Dec 12, 2006)

i agree w/$, weaves, expensive/personal hair stylist and products.


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Dec 12, 2006)

Wish I had all the help and money, my hair would be awesome too.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

My friends that go to the salon at least two times a week have constantly fab shiny hair too.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 16, 2006)

lots of money can buy great products and privite services. I bet they have people doing their makeup/hair every single morning. Sucks.


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Money! they can afford the best of everything.. stylists, colourists and best products! totally agree


----------



## ivette (Dec 18, 2006)

xkatix


----------



## renee604 (Dec 18, 2006)

Like it has been said before, a majority of celebs wear weaves.


----------



## firesign (Jan 7, 2007)

It's The Money!!!


----------



## noey1219 (Jan 23, 2007)

*money, hair extensions, and a professional!!! i am so jealous*


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, being a celebrity affords them to have a makeup artist do their beauty work for them!


----------



## RUUPU.RUUPU (Jan 24, 2007)

Britney spears extensions are a seem so greasy, moreso nowadays. However, extensions; guess it's the only way =(


----------



## Aataszi (Jan 28, 2007)

Eh, I think it's because they have on call stylists and most of their hair is extensions.


----------



## venetiakim (Jan 28, 2007)

again as said it's the money...


----------



## SmartySmarties (Jan 28, 2007)

Apparently after Eva Longoria has shampooed and conditioned her hair she does a final rinse with cold bottled mineral water because that has a pH7 (neutral) and no chemical residues that might be left from the purifying process that you find in tap water that damages your hair. Got to admit she always has super shiny locks.

Also blast your hair with cold air from your hair dryer, no hot, to get a good shine.


----------



## resha_v (Jan 29, 2007)

i heard that catherine zeta jones uses castor oil on her hair to keep it lustrous. i'm thinking of trying it out!


----------



## sheilarose (Jan 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paul Mitchell's Gloss drops &amp; shine serums work pretty well



Hi Janelle:What do you think of the new John Frieda color glazes. What would you suggest is the best way to really shiny hair using different glazes. Or other things other than drops and shine serums.

Sheila Rose


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 30, 2007)

I have used Clairol Jazzing #10 in the past. It really gives your hair a glossy look. I purchased it at Sally's Beauty Supply.


----------



## sheilarose (Jan 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tamtam777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw an interview with Beyonce where she said the Clairol Jazzing #10 (A clear gloss) works miracles on hair with laclustre shine. Anyone try it? I have been scouring eBay for it since I cant get it here, then i saw this thread, woohoo! Hi: Have you found out about the Clairol Jazzing clear gloss #10. Sounds good. Let me know please.
Sheila Rose

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have used Clairol Jazzing #10 in the past. It really gives your hair a glossy look. I purchased it at Sally's Beauty Supply. How long did this last.
Sheila Rose


----------



## smat0904 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been using olive oil on my hair for the last 2 months. Before I wash it, I warm about 2 or 3 tablespoons of oil and apply it to dry hair. Put on a processing hat, use my blow dryer to heat the hair, wrap in a towel to help hold in the heat - leave on for about 20 min or longer if I have the time. Shampoo once - It feels like the oil is still in my hair, but it comes out great. I have been coloring my hair for 2 years - these last 2 months using olive oil is the best condition it has been in since I started coloring.


----------



## neat102 (Mar 5, 2007)

expensive hair products and a personal hair dresser!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well i asked my hairdresser the same thing and she told me most of them have extensions or clip on hair pieces Ditto!


----------

